# Oppose the Federal Marriage Amendment



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

http://www.hrcactioncenter.org/campaign/fma_postcards

Just fill in your info, and HRC will deliver your postcard to Congressional offices.
Do it now, before it's too late!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Cool, thanks for the link.


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

Have done it!


----------



## wawap (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

Done, thank you.


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

Did it and sent the link to a bunch of people, too.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome, I signed up!


----------



## amydidit (Jan 21, 2005)

I signed


----------



## amygoforth (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sick at the thought that this is even a possibility.

Sent my name. Thanks!


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

It's disgusting that this is even thought of, let alone has made it this far!!!


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

Signed.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

DH and I signed.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Thank you for the info.









Signed it!


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the linkie.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

:


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

Done, and sent the link on to a slew of people.

Thanks for the link. Shudder.


----------



## rachelle-a-tron (Apr 13, 2002)

Done! Sent to a ton of people also! Thanks!


----------



## gr8tfulmom (Mar 13, 2005)

Done and sent!


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Sent and forwarded!


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Signed and sent.


----------



## abclan (Apr 18, 2005)

It is done
Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)




----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks. We signed it.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Nivce job everyone! The senete opposed the ammendment!


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

Some more interesting links for those of us wanting to oppose the Federal Marriage Amendment, for equal rights and against hatred and bigotry in all its forms, here are several links;

http://www.petitiononline.com/0712t001/

https://secure.aclu.org/site/Advocac...3znlzh2.app20a

http://www.christianpost.com/article...mendment/1.htm

http://www.dontamend.com/

http://www.thetaskforce.org/ourprojects/FMA/index.cfm


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Losgann (Jun 24, 2004)

Signed! Thanks!


----------



## waiting4it2snow (Apr 3, 2005)

thank you for this link; signed!


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

I sent it in with my name and one for DW. Thanks!


----------



## nancyw (Jul 8, 2005)




----------

